# JD 4100 - one lift arm will not lower



## muckypuppy (May 3, 2015)

Only one of the two lift arms is going down when I lower the control lever; the second, which is on the left side from the operator's view, stays up. Both TPH arms are raising and lowering just fine. 
So far, I've done the following, but with no luck:
- turned the drop-rate control valve to open/fast
- checked for anything blocking or jamming the arm or the rod that goes back to the TPH
- put pressure on the stuck lift arm
- sprayed the assembly with penetrating lube and tapped with a hammer to release corrosion
Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

QUOTE: "Only one of the two lift arms is going down when I lower the control lever; the second, which is on the left side from the operator's view, stays up. Both TPH arms are raising and lowering just fine."

On bigger tractors the lift arms are attached by a shaft, so that they lift evenly. On the smaller tractors the lift setup has to be similar. 

My GUESS is that you have a broken shaft or stripped splines to the left lift arm.


----------

